# My First Gun



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I am in the process of narrowing down my first purchase to a couple of guns and have it down to a Sig P250 and a Springfield xdm.40.
I have shot both and have no problem with either in terms of grouping or any malfunctions.
My question to the board is this: aside from price, what are the other things I should be looking at? I am looking at the P250 in sub-compact 9mm and down the road getting the .40 arrangement and the xdm .40 3.8. I am looking to conceal carry either one.
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Get the pistol which feels most comfortable in your hand(s).
Every other consideration is of secondary importance.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Get the pistol which feels most comfortable in your hand(s).
> Every other consideration is of secondary importance.


Thanks Steve, they both actually feel great....which is part of my dilemma!!! I would say if my tax check came right now and I had to decide at this very second I would lean toward the P250 because of the Sig reputation and the fact I can change from 9mm to .40 with just a couple hundred dollars and about 60 seconds!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Start with .40, not 9mm.
Later, you could "trade down," if you really want to.

I am not sufficiently familiar with either gun to give any further advice.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Get the pistol which feels most comfortable in your hand(s).
> Every other consideration is of secondary importance.


I understand what you're saying, especially for a first time handgun owner, but I don't agree 100%. I shoot my HK P7 better than anything else, but it is by no means the most comfortable for me. It took some getting used to. Like broccoli, it's an acquired taste, but it's good for you. 

It should also be noted that the P250 is DAO, and the XDM is SAO. That is a major difference.

Caveat: I don't own, nor have I ever handled either one. So compare the trigger pull on both if you can before making a decision.

Edited to add: Okay, I read over in the Springfield forum that you've fired both. How did the trigger pull compare?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"...Did someone call me '_schnorrer_'?"

I can only respond with a Grouchy "_Chacun à son gôut_."


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

It's so rare that there's someone who "gets it."










Zut alors! I'm also impressed with your proper use of the accents on the French. Especially the circumflex, which I would have no idea how to produce on my keyboard. Maybe your proximity to Canada has given you more opportunity to become familiar with it.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Captain Spalding said:


> I understand what you're saying, especially for a first time handgun owner, but I don't agree 100%. I shoot my HK P7 better than anything else, but it is by no means the most comfortable for me. It took some getting used to. Like broccoli, it's an acquired taste, but it's good for you.
> 
> It should also be noted that the P250 is DAO, and the XDM is SAO. That is a major difference.
> 
> ...


maybe it's because i haven't shot a helluva lot, but they seemed about the same to me. the only real thing i noticed is that when i shot the xdm, the recoil kick was noticeably more or heavier than the p250. it's not a bad problem to have, this decision making process, but if i had to decide right now, i'd get the p250.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread, but we of the far NorthWet have learned to use the circumflex because it acts as a roof to keep the rain off of our typing.

On an Apple keyboard, the circumflex is at "option-I." You type "option-I," and then "O," and you get "ô."

So: Why a duck?

(We now return you to the thread, already in progress.)


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

You said you've shot them both, how much? When you shot them were you slinging rounds down range or focusing on the differences of each pistol? I would suggest going back and putting a hundred or two rounds down range with each weapon, taking time between shots, focusing on the trigger, weight and feel of the gun. Does either feel more natural to you? When you bring them up to eye level which one do the sights just line up for you, without you having to make any adjustments? 

Both weapons are fine choices, and I'm sure you'll be happy with either!


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

rccola712 said:


> You said you've shot them both, how much? When you shot them were you slinging rounds down range or focusing on the differences of each pistol? I would suggest going back and putting a hundred or two rounds down range with each weapon, taking time between shots, focusing on the trigger, weight and feel of the gun. Does either feel more natural to you? When you bring them up to eye level which one do the sights just line up for you, without you having to make any adjustments?
> 
> Both weapons are fine choices, and I'm sure you'll be happy with either!


Thanks RC. I put about 100-150 through each weapon and at first was just seeing what I could line up and hit at 15-20 yards!!!
I have since shot both again and have decided on the P250. Thanks for all the input guys!!!


----------

